# Ender's Garden (my latest project)



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Our state quilt guild had their spring meeting this past weekend with a nationally known teacher. I took one of her classes and couldn't resist hedgie-izing my project.

For you quilters out there, she teaches fusing. This was my first fusing project. The theme of the glass was the Garden of Eden, hence the name Ender's Garden. It's not totally finished.

http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/pho ... and-garden

Close up of "Ender" and one of his mealies

http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/pho ... and-garden


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's cute. Good job!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nancy said:


> That's cute. Good job!


Ditto


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome job  I used to quilt a lot so I can tell that you put a ton of work into it. I love it


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

That's awesome, good job!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That is fabulous! You should be proud of yourself for making that! :mrgreen:


----------



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow I love the colours.

What exactly is fusing and how do you do it?


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Beautiful!! I absolutely LOVE the colors you used!!


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks guys! The fabric she had was hand-dyed and had some awesome color to it.

Fusing is a art quilt making process where you iron some heat-activated material to the back of your fabric, cut it up, place it on other fabric in whatever design you want and then "set" it with your iron again so it's glued to the fabric. That's a really really basic description. It was pretty fun. The next step is to embellish it with embroidery stitches (the mealies may get legs), and do the layering/quilting part.

Jodi


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Fusing sounds fun! I might have to try it!


----------

